# Some picture-filled fun...with cats of course!



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I thought I'd give you all an update  I feel like I've been a bit of a downer lately, and I haven't posted pictures in AGES so this is a bit of a photo-dump. Lol

I'm posting from my phone, so sorry for any typos ect!

First, videos from tonight! I got a package and it came in a box of packing peanuts....do I really need to say more?

The kitties got a present tonight - YouTube 

More kitties and packing peanuts - YouTube 

Maybe I do...I didn't actually let the garberator-cat eat any plastic packing peanuts. Just let her taste them  no kitties needed a vet trip as a result of these videos!

Kitty pics! In no particular order 

Doran asking for (and getting) kisses









Proof Torri is adorable and a little model-cat









I'm leaning over with my elbows on the counter, being a 'good kitty slave', lol 









It took me a good 20 minutes to get this shot of Jitzu and Doran bumping heads, they do it all the time...unless a camera's out :/









Jitzu sat on him..but he didn't move. He must really love her. (She's a bit chunky atm...) 









Doran and Muffin head nuzzling









OMG, theyre side by side! Proof that they live in the same house at last! Lol









Torris very happiest face. Morning cuddles with mum 









Last one! Muffin sun bathing









I hope you guys like the kitty update


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What beautiful kitties!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Absolutely Awesome!!
You have some gorgeous cats there!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Love the smiling snuggle and head bumps! Great pix!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

What great shots! All your kitties are awesome, but Torri is especially exquisite - what a pretty girl she is. :kittyturn Did you say in another thread that she'd had some medical problems early on?


----------



## manitobaskyline (Sep 28, 2008)

What gorgeous cats !! I appreciate pictures so much. Makes my day :daisy


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Heather72754 said:


> What great shots! All your kitties are awesome, but Torri is especially exquisite - what a pretty girl she is. :kittyturn Did you say in another thread that she'd had some medical problems early on?


She is adorably fluffy and cute...and she loves having her picture taken. Lol

Yeah. When she was about 4 months old she jumped and landed wrong, doslocating one of her back kneecaps completely. She had to wear a cast. Luckily, because she was so young, it healed up completely without surgery.

Then, because I couldn't afford to spay her at 6 months (as early as vets here will do it) she ended ul with a uterine infection. Having her spayed and a coarse of antibiotics took care of that, but being so sivk for about a month before I caught it (SO lucky! Turns out its hard to tell if a fluffy cat is underweight...the fluff hides it :/) she's more skittish and less social than my other kitties.

We love her lots  and she's getting better about being near the others. She sat on me with Doran and Muffin on Monday night! She jumped off before I could get a pic, but that's a huge step!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

They are so cute!!! I love the vids. They were wagging their tails??? That was adorable xD i didnt think cats wagged their tails like that when happy xD it was so funny. Theyre all adorable xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Great shots. They are all gorgeous.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Loved the ones of Torri upside down. My Shelly does that too!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

BrittyBear said:


> They are so cute!!! I love the vids. They were wagging their tails??? That was adorable xD i didnt think cats wagged their tails like that when happy xD it was so funny. Theyre all adorable xD


Lol, yes they are. Both boys do that when they're happy/excited about something. It's hilarious! Neither of the girls do it though.

When Muffin is excited and cuddly he'll march across my lap (happy paws) and whap me in the face with his tail...probably not on purpose.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Beautiful cats, well cared for, and seemingly grateful. Thanks for the update.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Lurverly kittehs!! Thank you for that update. Your kitties look so happy and healthy and very well loved


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I have to admit, it's quite hilarious when any cat does that thing where they use their tail to slap you on your face! I've had that happen to me quite often, and I can't help but laugh! By the way, it seems that with little exception, your cats are getting along quite nicely. I love it when cats hang out with each other. Makes my heart jump for joy, and it also makes my heart melt to see such loving cats being so comfortable around each other.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

The boys get along really well, theyre the two doing most of the playing in the videos. Torri is getting much better, and Jitzu is always more interested in something that might possibly be edible than anything else. Lol

They do pretty well most of the time though


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Librarychick, Great New Avatar! 
Very Cute!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Thanks  I thought it was tome to switch things up.


----------

